# Even More Riddles.



## David H (Sep 24, 2014)

Or as 'Snagglepuss' would say More Even!

*A.* A train conducter only lets on people who bring the right item. 
Mr Tompson the first man brings pepper but not salt. 
The second man brings an apple but not an orange. 

What will you bring?

*B.* You are standing by a river with a 5-gallon jug and a 3-gallon jug but you need exactly 4 gallons of water. Using only the 2 jugs you have how can you measure out 4 gallons?

*C.* Two cars were involved in an accident in the center of town. 
The man who was driving a little green car had overtaken a big black car. 
The driver had misjudged the distance between him and the on-coming traffic and had to swerve back in causing the black car to swerve and crash into a shop window. 
When the occupants of the cars were examined everyone in the green car was okay but in the black car was one dead man. 
However the driver of the green car was not charged with manslaughter 

why?

*D.* My head and tail both equal are. 
My middle slender as a bee. 
Whether I stand on head or heel is quite the same to you or me. 
But if my head should be cut off, the matter's true though passing strange. Directly, I to nothing change. 

What Am I?

*E.* A man applied for a job in an office. 
When he arrived at the busy noisy office he was told by an attendant to fill out a form and then wait until he was called. 
He finished filling out the form and then waited with four other men who had arrived earlier. 
A few minutes later he was called to the inner office and was given the job. The other candidates were angry but the manager gave them a good reason why the man had been given the job. 

What was the reason?


----------



## Redkite (Sep 24, 2014)

B.  Fill the 3 gallon jug, pour it into the 5 gal jug, refill the 3 gal jug, top up the 5 gal jug, leaving 1 gallon in the 3 gal jug.  Then empty the 5 gal jug, pour the 1 gallon from the 3gal jug into the 5 gal one, refill the 3 gal one, then pour that into the 5 gal one.  There is now 4 gallons of water in the 5 gallon jug.


----------



## spriklett (Sep 24, 2014)

A. Copper but not Bronze?


----------



## spriklett (Sep 24, 2014)

C. the black car was a herse


----------



## David H (Sep 24, 2014)

Redkite said:


> B.  Fill the 3 gallon jug, pour it into the 5 gal jug, refill the 3 gal jug, top up the 5 gal jug, leaving 1 gallon in the 3 gal jug.  Then empty the 5 gal jug, pour the 1 gallon from the 3gal jug into the 5 gal one, refill the 3 gal one, then pour that into the 5 gal one.  There is now 4 gallons of water in the 5 gallon jug.



You didn't need to make it so complicated.

Fill the 5 gallon then fill the 3 gallon from the 5 gallon, 2 gallons remain in 5 gallon jug.
Empty the 3 gallon and pour the 2 gallons into the 3 gallon jug, refill the 5 gallon jug pour 1 gallon into 3 gallon to fill it and 4 gallons remain in the 5 gallon jug.

You got it right in a roundabout way.


----------



## David H (Sep 24, 2014)

spriklett said:


> A. Copper but not Bronze?



Correct you could have had Supper not Lunch - everything brought on the train had a 'pp' in the name.


----------



## David H (Sep 24, 2014)

spriklett said:


> C. the black car was a herse



Well Done Correct


----------



## Annette (Sep 24, 2014)

D: The figure 8?


----------



## David H (Sep 25, 2014)

Annette Anderson said:


> D: The figure 8?



Well Done Annette.


----------



## David H (Sep 25, 2014)

E: is very hard to work out so I will give the answer later today.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 25, 2014)

David H said:


> E: is very hard to work out so I will give the answer later today.



Yes, I know, I can't even find it on the internet.


----------



## David H (Sep 25, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> Yes, I know, I can't even find it on the internet.



This happened in the 1800s. The man applied for a telegraph operator. Among the background noises was a Morse code saying 'if you understand then walk into the inner office.' It was a test of their alertness and skill. He was the only one who passed.


----------

